# Honey and rats



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

Would honey be safe to feed my rats it's not like the store bought processed honey it's fresh honey since I live in Texas and am lucky enough to live near fresh honey I was curious how safe it would be to give them thanks


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

SaraLovesRats said:


> Would honey be safe to feed my rats it's not like the store bought processed honey it's fresh honey since I live in Texas and am lucky enough to live near fresh honey I was curious how safe it would be to give them thanks


It's apparently good for their digestive systems, so I'm guessing just dipping your fingers in it and letting them lick it off every so often would be fine


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

Okay thank you


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I was using honey to disguise tumor meds for Max, it didn't work until I smeared it on an oatmeal cookie which she would eat... She's a smart old rat and hard to fool..

Cloud on the other hand discovered the honey jar so I just drizzled it into her mouth as she stood up and drank it, her honey was naturally med free. 

Like kids I suppose rats love honey unless it's being used to disguise medication...


----------

